# Leeds International pool-The Poulson project



## phill.d (Mar 4, 2008)

During January i blagged myself a trip around the Leeds International pool, closed since October 2007, the building has been ripped apart by an invasive asbestos test in readiness for demolition spring/early summer. In the space of 2 months the place has deteriated rapidly, No money has been spent on maintenance in the last few years of it's life, resulting in rain water pouring in and ceiling tiles littering the empty pool.





Love it or hate it the International pool is one of Leeds most iconic landmarks. The building has enjoyed a controversial life from the day it opened in 1967. The architect John Poulson caused a major political scandal throughout 23 local authorities in England. 









Unwelcome to Leeds International pool.




The reception area showing damage from the asbestos test.




The city of Leeds honours was board was left lying on the floor. Adrian Moorhouse was one of the big names on it.




Over 2 million litres of water filled the pool. The pool has never been empty in 40 years. The water was drained over several days to realise the pressure slow, there was fears the walls could explode and collapse.









Rain water and ceiling tiles in the empty pool.




Up in the roof space above the pool.




Under the glass pyramid on the roof.














Rain water & asbestos test damage.




A retro blast from the past. The swimming times 1976. A right riveting read. NOT 



















I for one will be sad to see the pool go. I think it's a classic example of 1960's concrete, brutalist architecture the city should keep.

There's more of my pics, The Poulson scandal that led right to the Conservative home secretary himself. And was the pool really built 1 inch too short to host Olympic games here

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=361721416


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice one phill, its always sad when they close sports centers now the local kids will just have to stab each other like every one else. That glass pyramid is a bit unusual but I think its pritty cool


----------



## phill.d (Mar 4, 2008)

King Al said:


> Nice one phill, its always sad when they close sports centers now the local kids will just have to stab each other like every one else. That glass pyramid is a bit unusual but I think its pritty cool


Cheers mate. It's rumoured the ball on top of the pyramid has Plutonium in.. They don't think it has, but a specialist contractor has to get rid of it just in case.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a fabulous building, Phill. What a blinking shame it's going to be demolished! Superb pics as always.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's really pretty impressive! I have to say I kinda like the building, and it looks like a great place to mooch around! The internal roof space looks like somewhere you could spend hours taking pics, fantastic web of pipes, braces and steel! Well done L.H.E.S! Some great images as well.

Why on earth would the ball contain plutonium? ! ? ! 

JD


----------



## phill.d (Mar 4, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> That's really pretty impressive! I have to say I kinda like the building, and it looks like a great place to mooch around! The internal roof space looks like somewhere you could spend hours taking pics, fantastic web of pipes, braces and steel! Well done L.H.E.S! Some great images as well.
> 
> Why on earth would the ball contain plutonium? ! ? !
> 
> JD


Thanks Foxy lady! 

Exactly Jon. why would the ball have Plutonium in?? I think the guy mentioned it was only small traces, or coated..Anyway amongst the council big wigs the rumour is good enough to have a specialist come in just in case. By the way the only way up in to the roof space is via the scariest lift you have ever used. It revs itself up for a few minutes before it goes.. I've NEVER seen anything like it :icon_evil
Cheers mate!


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

phill.d said:


> I think the guy mentioned it was only small traces, or coated..Anyway amongst the council big wigs the rumour is good enough to have a specialist come in just in case.



Very unusual


----------



## ashless (Mar 4, 2008)

Good work, it seemed to be a nice relaxed explore? Some stunning architecture, must these buildings be pulled down in the name of "progress?"


----------



## phill.d (Mar 4, 2008)

ashless said:


> Good work, it seemed to be a nice relaxed explore? Some stunning architecture, must these buildings be pulled down in the name of "progress?"


Yes it was a nice relaxed explore. I had to go the official approach for this one. It's still actively alarmed & like Fort knox in there.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 4, 2008)

Always wanted to see in here, and never got the chance to swim in it. Teens dad used to use it a lot when he was younger and lived in Leeds. 

Love that glass pyramid at the top of the building. Like the building as a whole, its a shame its going to be demolished.

Cheers Phil

 Sal


----------

